# Who has real masteron?



## Nyde (Apr 19, 2014)

Who has real masteron that is actually masteron and not test prop? Had a few masterons from some lab sponsors tested out with the labmax steroid testing kit and sadly they came out to be test prop, NOT masteron. So sad....so pathetic. 

So...who has REAL masteron?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 19, 2014)

*fuck the masteron,you will lost all head hair  if you got real one.. 
but 80-90% masteron on market are fake! its not masteron but some kind of testosterone..*


----------



## Sherk (Apr 19, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *fuck the masteron,you will lost all head hair  if you got real one..
> but 80-90% masteron on market are fake! its not masteron but some kind of testosterone..*



Lmfao!! Speak for yourself there guy. Not everyone losses their hair from real mast. I seem to have no issue with it. Some hair loss yes that you can't notice, but whole head? That's wildly exaggerated my friend.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 19, 2014)

Wish the testing kit wasn't so expensive.


----------



## BadGas (Apr 19, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Who has real masteron that is actually masteron and not test prop? Had a few masterons from some lab sponsors tested out with the labmax steroid testing kit and sadly they came out to be test prop, NOT masteron. So sad....so pathetic.
> 
> So...who has REAL masteron?



You bought them from one of our sponsors??


----------



## BadGas (Apr 19, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *fuck the masteron,you will lost all head hair  if you got real one..
> but 80-90% masteron on market are fake! its not masteron but some kind of testosterone..*



Ahhm???? Don't you sell Masteron??? I mean I think it's reasonable to assume that hair loss is inevitably one of that side effects possible, from AAS use. To say you will lose all your hair if you get real Masteron, leaves me to ask if all of your clients that buy your Masteron lose all their hair???


----------



## sneedham (Apr 19, 2014)

When someone posts a serious question like this and I was a reputable lab (ugl) I would be all over it. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 19, 2014)

I think if it's sponsors here selling prop as mast. It should be public(with lab results to prove) or at least I hope you have notified the mods


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a very long course of masteron and didnt see the hair loss until week 16. Then I saw a significant loss

Keep your mast short fellas

I know from first hand exp bpl mast prop is gtg


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Isn't there something you can take while on mast to deter the hair loss?


----------



## sneedham (Apr 19, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I had a very long course of masteron and didnt see the hair loss until week 16. Then I saw a significant loss
> 
> Keep your mast short fellas
> 
> I know from first hand exp bpl mast prop is gtg


^^^Well done DJ^^^^Sales just went up for BPL (BluePrint Laboratories)


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 19, 2014)

I've heard bpl is good, I'm using and have used gen shi from SFY. I likes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2014)

If memory serves me correctly which sometimes it doesn't, lol... I thought I read a thread about blocking dht with nizoral shampoo and finasteride, anyone else want to chime in here


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> If memory serves me correctly which sometimes it doesn't, lol... I thought I read a thread about blocking dht with nizoral shampoo and finasteride, anyone else want to chime in here



You have my attention... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2014)

the potential sides were pretty harsh from the finasteride, someone who has taken it would be better advising than me since I have never used either product I mentioned


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just ordered one. $220 is a small investment for inconclusive evidence...


----------



## sneedham (Apr 19, 2014)

2B1 said:


> Just ordered one. $220 is a small investment for inconclusive evidence...



You ordered some Mast?


----------



## BadGas (Apr 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> If memory serves me correctly which sometimes it doesn't, lol... I thought I read a thread about blocking dht with nizoral shampoo and finasteride, anyone else want to chime in here





HFO3 said:


> Isn't there something you can take while on mast to deter the hair loss?



Anyone here??


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2014)

*you will see when some guru read it will tell you that masteron kill hair...trust me *


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 20, 2014)

I lost a good amount of hair with mast. Was running cut mix and supplementing extra tren and mast. Added var in at the end. Best cycle ever but WAAAY to hard on the hair line. I won't take it again. Obviously hair loss will vary from person to person. I don't normally agree with WP, but he's correct on this one.


----------



## Sherk (Apr 20, 2014)

I personally don't agree. I've ran mast e 750mg ew for 20 weeks with no issues. I've also done the same with mast p. He's exaggerated quite a bit with his statement. For some yes it will thin your hair or increase mpb but for some it will do very little to the point it's not even noticeable. I've ran mast from his shop as well as many others with zero issues.


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sherk said:


> Lmfao!! Speak for yourself there guy. Not everyone losses their hair from real mast. I seem to have no issue with it. Some hair loss yes that you can't notice, but whole head? That's wildly exaggerated my friend.



Hahahaha tell em sherk!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 20, 2014)

sneedham said:


> You ordered some Mast?



No. Ordered a labmax id kit. $220+shipping from Canada. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 20, 2014)

Sherk said:


> I personally don't agree. I've ran mast e 750mg ew for 20 weeks with no issues. I've also done the same with mast p. He's exaggerated quite a bit with his statement. For some yes it will thin your hair or increase mpb but for some it will do very little to the point it's not even noticeable. I've ran mast from his shop as well as many others with zero issues.




Like I said before. It's completely subjective. Meaning one person's results will not be the same as the others. I didn't lose my whole head of hair, but it receded greatly. More than anything i've ever done before. I was running mast P at 700mg/wk. It's a great substance. I would run it more if it didn't affect my hair line so much. Apparently I'm more prone to hair loss than you are.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2014)

what happened to EK?


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 20, 2014)

Not sure. I left for personal reasons. Haven't been around much. Are they still running?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 20, 2014)

SFY has Oxydine Mast E amd Mast Prop. I know they're g2g.

http://www.steroidforyou.com/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=masteron


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2014)

No hair no hair problems


----------



## musclebound1day (Apr 20, 2014)

Thats ashame that most is fake. I think you should post some of the results from your testing.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2014)

*i am sure a lot of masterons are not masteron even close since its not so cheap ! so its why you not lost hair! but good and real masteron for sure take your hair!*


----------



## Grozny (Apr 21, 2014)

real primo,masteron,halo and oxan only a big labs can buy it,shitty and tiny ug labs no way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol Grozny stfu already.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 21, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i am sure a lot of masterons are not masteron even close since its not so cheap ! so its why you not lost hair! but good and real masteron for sure take your hair!*



Lol, you're joking right.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i am sure a lot of masterons are not masteron even close since its not so cheap ! so its why you not lost hair! but good and real masteron for sure take your hair!*



I'm pretty sure HeavyIrons hair didn't start falling out, and he was using a VERY reputable brand of masteron (winks) 

Big True!!!!


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Grozny said:


> real primo,masteron,halo and oxan only a big labs can buy it,shitty and tiny ug labs no way.



Who do you work for?  You must get all your gear free from WP.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

SloppyJ said:


> Not sure. I left for personal reasons. Haven't been around much. Are they still running?



I don't know. I sure loved those email sales, lol. I still have 1 or 2 EK tren, prop, mast laying around and his gear was legit and priced right.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 21, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Who do you work for?  You must get all your gear free from WP.




Most of the UG Labs are unable to analyze, their manufacturers sell them bad API's (raw powders).  Those super low quality powders, have a high metal and acid content, this can cause pain even if the BA content is low.Without any analysis of raw materials its impossible to find a constant and reliable API manufacturer. None of the UG producers have access to the lab testing of API&#146;s. There is growing evidence that &#147;chronic&#148; or long-term exposure to lower levels of heavy metals that are find in those unpure products can have a serious effect on health.


Now even if send me a bunch of free gear of oxide labs personally I wouldnt use it.


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 21, 2014)

How to tell if a person has an agenda. They only stay on one side of the fence arguing points in their defense. You've already made it quite clear to us all you work under the table for WP.  Thank you Mr. Lewinsky.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 21, 2014)

If u ask me about Asia Pharma i would say yes its quality gear same as alpha-pharma, balkan pharma,  as a UG one of the biggest and oldest IP China.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 21, 2014)

mast kills my hair really they only thing that does. but nizarol shampoo helps a lot.and i like wp his shit is the bomb but i hate how he thinks he is the only person on earth that has good gear.kinda like that hot girl that thinks she is got the pussy not just a pussy.while yes it is good there are plenty more just as good or better. i have used bpl mast it was good and mlg mast it was good.i  use mast e but still all the same.


----------



## Sherk (Apr 24, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i am sure a lot of masterons are not masteron even close since its not so cheap ! so its why you not lost hair! but good and real masteron for sure take your hair!*



So are you saying the mast I got from your site is fake or wildly under dosed? I've gotten mast from you twice and ran them both times at 700-750mg ew and had zero issues with my hair line. So if what you're saying is true then that would mean you've ripped me off right? You might want to go back and rethink then rewrite what you're saying there buddy. You're making some bold statements that contradict yourself and your business.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 24, 2014)

Get em Sherk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 24, 2014)

Sherk said:


> So are you saying the mast I got from your site is fake or wildly under dosed? I've gotten mast from you twice and ran them both times at 700-750mg ew and had zero issues with my hair line. So if what you're saying is true then that would mean you've ripped me off right? You might want to go back and rethink then rewrite what you're saying there buddy. You're making some bold statements that contradict yourself and your business.


*
funny guy...*


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

i have ran mast from bpl and mlg both made my hair fall out some or thin i should say but nizarol shampoo helped a lot and most came back after stopping the mast.i like wp and his gear is good no question but you acting like your the only person on earth that sales real gear is stupid. just because you like to make a 90% profit and some company would rather make 50% profit and sale more does not mean there stuff is bunk.it just means you sale really good gear and like to make a killing doing it thats your own buss but dont bash others for not being as greedy as you are.your gear is good but there is tons of good gear other places to stop hating.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sherk said:


> So are you saying the mast I got from your site is fake or wildly under dosed? I've gotten mast from you twice and ran them both times at 700-750mg ew and had zero issues with my hair line. So if what you're saying is true then that would mean you've ripped me off right? You might want to go back and rethink then rewrite what you're saying there buddy. You're making some bold statements that contradict yourself and your business.




lol, Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mast also had my hair falling out ...Unless your bald is it really worth the chance ? I thought the mast was great on a tren , prop , mast run BUT I wont use it again . Again even if it only happens to some people IS IT REALLY WORTH IT  ? Not for me its not , I would look like a dick bald lol


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 24, 2014)

I totally agree with murf here no AAS is worth going bald imo. However, I ran mast 500mgs per week and never had a problem. Halo was the only AAS that caused hair loss even at low dosages, at least that I noticed.


----------



## Sherk (Apr 24, 2014)

I fully agree as well. If it affected my hair line, I'd stay the hell away from it. No aas is worth negative sides that can be permanent or unbearable.


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 24, 2014)

Labmax test kits are bunk bullshit.
Even their own website does not show consistent results. Test some test prop with it and see what it says that is LOL.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2014)

Sherk said:


> I fully agree as well. If it affected my hair line, I'd stay the hell away from it. No aas is worth negative sides that can be permanent or unbearable.



Bunch of hair loving fags in this mfker


----------



## Sherk (Apr 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Bunch of hair loving fags in this mfker



I'm like the fonz, just not as cool.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 25, 2014)

all you have to do is use the damn shampoo they sale it everywhere i think it is called nizarol (sp) a couple times a week.you get the results of mast or proviron and keep your hair.it is like 15-20 bucks a bottle and last for ever and it is good shampoo and that.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 26, 2014)

OP I just started some EP Masteron I got from UncleZ, I'm running a log so you can follow and see results and judge for yourself. I also will be writing a review on it when done.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 26, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> all you have to do is use the damn shampoo they sale it everywhere i think it is called nizarol (sp) a couple times a week.you get the results of mast or proviron and keep your hair.it is like 15-20 bucks a bottle and last for ever and it is good shampoo and that.



how do you know this works?


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 26, 2014)

your not going to loose your hair because of mast unless you are already prone to hair loss. its all in your genes  

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercury (May 11, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Who has real masteron that is actually masteron and not test prop? Had a few masterons from some lab sponsors tested out with the labmax steroid testing kit and sadly they came out to be test prop, NOT masteron. So sad....so pathetic.
> 
> So...who has REAL masteron?



I would give up on masteron it is hard to find, I have seen a few tests all fail, I think that they problem is China they sell bunk powder


----------



## Nyde (May 11, 2014)

Mercury said:


> I would give up on masteron it is hard to find, I have seen a few tests all fail, I think that they problem is China they sell bunk powder



So does that mean that "testosterone" from UG labs is also bunk/low dose/ or something else?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2014)

Mercury said:


> I would give up on masteron it is hard to find, I have seen a few tests all fail, I think that they problem is China they sell bunk powder



*they sale "good powder" but not masteron..but ugls who make gear label it as masteron and scam ! its it*


----------



## Grozny (May 11, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *they sale "good powder" but not masteron..but ugls who make gear label it as masteron and scam ! its it*



its really hard to get a real masteron, safe your money and find some alternatives !!


----------



## Nyde (May 11, 2014)

And why is that? Is it because masteron is a discontinued drug?


----------



## rambo99 (May 11, 2014)

This thread is full of soo much BS......

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2014)

Don't be unkind to WP, he has anxiety issues when nobody shows him love


----------



## AMA Rider (May 11, 2014)

Mast was hard on my hairline , so I vote yes - real mast does thin you hair.


----------



## leo74 (May 11, 2014)

gp has real masteron


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 12, 2014)

AMA Rider said:


> Mast was hard on my hairline , so I vote yes - real mast does thin you hair.



Hair loss is 100% genetic.  Mast tends to be harder on the hair in those who do experience AAS induced hair loss, but it is still a genetic response.  In other words, if you are genetically prone to hair loss, Mast is likely to be more problematic than most other AAS.


----------



## Nyde (May 12, 2014)

leo74 said:


> gp has real masteron



GP? Who's GP? Because if its the GP I think, its NOT masteron. I had it tested it out at the med university I go to and it was low dose test enth.


----------



## rambo99 (May 12, 2014)

You're testing illegal steroids at your university? This thread just keeps getting more interesting..... 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMA Rider (May 13, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Hair loss is 100% genetic.  Mast tends to be harder on the hair in those who do experience AAS induced hair loss, but it is still a genetic response.  In other words, if you are genetically prone to hair loss, Mast is likely to be more problematic than most other AAS.


I totally agree. Funny thing is it didn't recede my hairline, but instead thinned all my hair evenly ? Anyone else had this happen ?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 14, 2014)

yea mast thinned my hair all over and i dont bald and am not bald.but mast makes my hair fall out like hair every where i still have a full head of hair it just falls out and it thins while on mast.i use nizoral shampoo and it helps but it is still thin while on it.when i stop the mast it stops falling out and goes back to normal.so i keep my mast cycle short and will not touch it if i dont have a bottle of nizroral shampoo.


----------



## AMA Rider (May 14, 2014)

I'm having a hard time flinging nizoral shampoo . My supermarket dosent have it. Is it a special product online ?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 16, 2014)

cvs and walgreens around here.


----------



## OTG85 (May 23, 2014)

Mast makes my dick so hard I could fuck a whole threw sheet rock.


----------



## OTG85 (May 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Don't be unkind to WP, he has anxiety issues when nobody shows him love



With all those zannies he should be quite mellow


----------



## jshel12 (May 24, 2014)

My hair was thinning in front of my head so I now use a mach 5 to shave it completely.  Can I do a 20 week cycle of mast so even more of my hair can fall out, and is hair loss from a mast cycle permanent or will it start growing back when I stop.. It will save me money on razors and time shaving my head.  Being serious, I have enough on hand to run 400 mgs a week for 10 weeks on top of 400 mgs of tren and 300 mgs of test. I want my hair gone.


----------



## rambo99 (May 24, 2014)

My hair is really thick and hair loss runs in my blood. My cousin is 2 weeks older then me and literally has barely anything left, you can see right thru it. All mast did was lighten mine slightly but it's so thick its not enough for anyone to notice.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercury (May 24, 2014)

Nyde said:


> Who has real masteron that is actually masteron and not test prop? Had a few masterons from some lab sponsors tested out with the labmax steroid testing kit and sadly they came out to be test prop, NOT masteron. So sad....so pathetic.
> 
> So...who has REAL masteron?



I think that there is one company in Turkey making masteron as far as I know no UG labs has a real one, I have seen a lot of samples all failed labmax test


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 24, 2014)

Both times I've used AMA Mast Prop, I had increased aggression and a much shorter fuse...different than with Test


----------



## Sherk (May 24, 2014)

Mercury said:


> I think that there is one company in Turkey making masteron as far as I know no UG labs has a real one, I have seen a lot of samples all failed labmax test



Lmao at labmax and no ugl having real mast.


----------



## GSracer (Sep 20, 2014)

Grozny said:


> Most of the UG Labs are unable to analyze, their manufacturers sell them bad API's (raw powders).  Those super low quality powders, have a high metal and acid content, this can cause pain even if the BA content is low.Without any analysis of raw materials its impossible to find a constant and reliable API manufacturer. None of the UG producers have access to the lab testing of API&#146;s. There is growing evidence that &#147;chronic&#148; or long-term exposure to lower levels of heavy metals that are find in those unpure products can have a serious effect on health.
> 
> 
> Now even if send me a bunch of free gear of oxide labs personally I wouldnt use it.


Not true of ALL UGLS.  actuallly, some do employ testing finished products.  Including mucrocount te tests for impuritites.  PM me lf you need more info.  

You cannot rely on a Chinese raw supplier to provide a legit test report. They are unscrupulous and will.stickma fucking ivy league diploma in your pack if it would make you purchase.   Lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 9, 2021)

GSracer said:


> Not true of ALL UGLS.  actuallly, some do employ testing finished products.  Including mucrocount te tests for impuritites.  PM me lf you need more info.
> 
> You cannot rely on a Chinese raw supplier to provide a legit test report. They are unscrupulous and will.stickma fucking ivy league diploma in your pack if it would make you purchase.   Lol



Gsracer where you at?


----------

